# February 5th HOCARS Superbowl Show



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Fellow slotters,
This is by far my best show of the year. I did not make it that way, the dealers and attendees did. It is always the most attended and the biggest in terms of vendors. I don't like to compare to other shows as I attend several and LOVE them all. I hope many of you first timers can make it and be prepared for a fun event with some surprises. Dealer spaces is just about full.

Hope to see you there,
Bob Beers


----------

